# megasquirt tach signal



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

ok everyone we have been trying to get my MS installed its all wired and im getting signal from everything but my tach signal is going crazy it is off the charts. it changes constintly from 1000-80000 rpm (yes 80000) it just spins off the charts. this is our last problem once its fixed i can start tunning so any imput will help greatly.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

o i forgot ms2 2.01 extra. g60 corrado. ill post a log file when i get home so yall can see what im talking about.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (ewillard)*

What are you using to make the signal? Hall sender in dizzy? Are you using the shielded cable? Have you checked the grounds for hall sender and MS?


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (ewillard)*

i am helping him set it up. its v3.57 we are running fuel only for now. on megamanual it says to jump jp2 and jp3 but there is 2 of them one on the motherboard and one on the daughter board??
we are also using hall sensor input
_Modified by cosmo50cc at 8:04 PM 4-2-2010_


_Modified by cosmo50cc at 8:13 PM 4-2-2010_


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (cosmo50cc)*


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

For hall on a 3.57 you need JP1 pins 2-3 and J1 pins 1-2, both jumpers on the 3.57 board, NOT the MS2 daughter card. Make sure you invert the input as well, otherwise the trigger angle will be too low.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (ps2375)*

all 6 grounds are grounded to the same place and thats on the head where the digi ground is. we also hooked it to the battery and that changed nothing.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_For hall on a 3.57 you need JP1 pins 2-3 and J1 pins 1-2, both jumpers on the 3.57 board, NOT the MS2 daughter card. Make sure you invert the input as well, otherwise the trigger angle will be too low.


how about xg1 and xg2 they have to be jumpered together right


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Yes, that's with XG1-2 jumpered.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

that is how we have it set up and we still cant get a clean tach signal


----------



## Subnormyle (Aug 30, 2005)

Not sure if its required for your setup, but are you using the 1K pullup?
Also if you are running Fuel only at the moment have you tried pulling tach from the negative side of the coil or from pin 7 on the ICM?


_Modified by Subnormyle at 11:15 AM 4-4-2010_


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (ewillard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ewillard* »_that is how we have it set up and we still cant get a clean tach signal 

Negative coil triggers tend to be noisy. Use the signal from the hall sensor even if you want fuel only.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

You can try using a 1k pullup, or try using the VR circuit to see if tweaking the pots will get you a good signal. 
The only VW hall I've done with a 3.57 was with MS1 and I left XG1-2 unjumpered and had to install a few more jumpers to invert the input signal. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3743202


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

we messed with it last night and we have a mostly clean signal from the coil negative the rpms hiccup sometimes but it is mostly clean. that is with digi runing fuel and spark and ms just monitoring as soon as we hook MS to the injectors the tach signal goes nuts. if i have it on the hallsender do i want it on the neg or the signal wire i had it on the signal


_Modified by ewillard at 9:47 AM 4-5-2010_


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Need_a_vr6 you should give me a call sometime so we can set something up for me to come down and get this squirt running well 
7174657135
eric


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

ms is on hold i melted a piston or something last night


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (ewillard)*

Dude. That sucks.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (turtledub)*

yeah but its kool look for me in about 2 weeks im doing 16v lysholm now im getting the motor next week so look for me at sheetz in about 2weeks


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (ewillard)*

Nice.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

ok got my new motor putting in this week hoping to have it running by the weekend


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

need_a_VR6 could you contact me some time i would like to make an appiontment with you to help tune my MS with the new motor. we are going to try and have it together and running this week end. my email is [email protected]
phone 7174657135


----------

